

Amazon.com got a full theme refresh and looks great - maguay
http://www.amazon.com/

======
user24
screenshot for those who can't see it: <http://i.imgur.com/KMcfc.png>

the left hand menus are mouse-driven hover menus (how 1997!)

edit: ugh, and you actually have to click the text - clicking the white
background near the text doesn't work. I hate it when menus do that!

edit2: another screenshot: <http://i.imgur.com/e58gx.png>

~~~
angstrom
Strangely, I like the Barnes & Noble and Wal-Mart sites better...how did this
happen?

<http://www.barnesandnoble.com>

<http://www.walmart.com>

~~~
pg
Perhaps because they're simpler. You'd expect that to work better if the test
is how nice a site looks rather than how well it converts.

~~~
yatsyk
I could not find a proof but I remember reading that they tried to simplify
site a number of times but these changes lead to reduced revenue.

------
GHFigs
Amazon does so much A/B testing that I've grown accustomed to it never looking
the same between visits.

------
maguay
Well, then, looks like they may be testing a new theme. Mine looks like this
when I'm logged in: <http://d.pr/hYJe> and <http://d.pr/TlLA>. Menus are
redesigned, fonts look larger throughout much of the interface. But, I just
opened it in a new Incognito window without logging in, and it looks the same
as always: <http://d.pr/aY1R>. Here's to hoping they keep the new theme!

------
mikaelgramont
Looks like work-in-progress. Their HTML is a mess, and the homepage doesn't
even have a title tag.

~~~
taphangum
Amazing how little that matters when you're making billions of dollars.

~~~
mikaelgramont
_chuckles_

------
sielskr
I bet that the next time I go on Amazon, the pages I visit will still consist
mostly of what are essentially advertisements whose main effect is to distract
me from my reason for going on the site, and I bet that information I consider
very relevant, like the year of of the publication of a book, will still be
very hard to find amidst the visual clutter.

~~~
FluidDjango
> distract me from...

Funny: I do so much research on Amz that I am accustomed to zeroing in on just
info I really want - with the result that I can browse for months without
noting new features (treasure chest buttons, etc).

------
petervandijck
Looks the same to me?

~~~
bradmccarty
Yeah. Same here as well. Google-esque slow roll?

------
aruvam
They have also added a new "Like" button to the product pages, that no one
seems to have noticed... Screenshots : <http://twitpic.com/34gozu> and
<http://twitpic.com/34gob6>

------
orionlogic
This whole white theme might come from the same team that make new imdb.com
re-design.

For me it is too white, as with the imdb, the eye cannot distinguish items
easily because it does not hang to visual elements.

------
ramanujam
Interesting to see that they have dropped most of the blue/orange color shades
which has been synonymous with the brand. Definitely, this is a welcome change
and the site looks better.

------
AdamGibbins
I like it, a well needed refresh. Wonder when its going to make its way to
amazon.co.uk

